# 2005 Mexico gathering convocation :)



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys & gals

We've been informally talking about a gathering for early december in Mexico. 

Now, let's start to organize it before it's january and we've done nothing 

We can try to do it on sunday, december 3rd (which would be an awesome birthday present 4 me  ).

The way I see it, I propose 4 places to ride:

1. Chiluca - Nice place to ride, has about any kind of trails (some are multi-access trails and we see a lot of dirtbikes, though, but I don't care about it).

2. Desierto de los Leones - Good scenery, first we get to do the hard stuff (climbing), then we have a looong way of flats, and the return is downhill 

3. Ajusco - Nice park, we also have to mostly climb on the way out, and descend on the way back. We can try the 4X course at the end.

4. El Chico, Hidalgo. Now, this is a BEAUTIFULL place to ride. It has a very nice singletrack downhill with several switchbacks, the town is very colorfull, and a
single, very demanding climb back to the cars. The downside here is that we will need to arrange a transportation. We can get there by cars, but not everybody has a car. Maybe we can see how many cars we got and how many people and bikes we can take.

So, I'm going to leave some posting, and any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'd like to try "El Chico"... transportation might be tricky but I'd like to try it out.


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

*Good luck and i hope many of you ride along.*

I wont be able to make it on those dates, but if you are still up to it i`ll be in cuernavaca and toluca from the 22nd up til the 28th when im planning to leave towards valle de bravo and Morelia.
I dont know any rides over there so wether or not any of you want to ride along with me on these dates, i`ll apreciate any info you might hand me down.

Anyway i hope that these Mexico gathering gets a big bunch of mexican mtbikers together.
If you ever come up to Sinaloa ill show you around or if you make a2nd gar¡thering any where nearby i`ll do mi best to make it.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

For purely selfish reasons, let's make this first one easy to get to for the D.F. crowd. How about Ajusco?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Where is El Chico


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> For purely selfish reasons, let's make this first one easy to get to for the D.F. crowd. How about Ajusco?


In that case I'd say Desierto would be better for you... not too bumpy. It'll be better for your leg.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*In favor of El Chico*

But I don´t have a car... El Desierto would be the easiest one for me to go... whatever! Just count me in and I'll find my way!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*To the NW of Mexio city...*

It's about at 1:30 hours from Mexico City by car, very close to Pachuca, the place where the english minners started the soccer thing in this country... I think El Chico is the oldest National Park in Mexico, a beautifull place indeed.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I've seen the responses. While I think that 'El Chico' is one of the best (or prettiest) places to ride close to Mexico City, I'm thinking that maybe the logistic to get everybody there would be a little difficult, specially since not all have a car. Maybe we could leave 'El Chico' for the second Mexico MTBR gathering (if the first one doesn't fall on our faces), and the place to ride it is still on standby.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> In that case I'd say Desierto would be better for you... not too bumpy. It'll be better for your leg.


I think that Ajusco is not too bumpy, maybe the same as Desierto, but of course on both places there could be some bumpy singletracks. But I would think that Ajusco is a little more smooth (but the climbing is steeper to La Virgen).


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Let's make this first one Desierto then. Easy to get to.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

So does Desierto de los Leones sounds fine to everyone?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> So does Desierto de los Leones sounds fine to everyone?


Desierto then.

It might be easier for Matt's recovery too. Ajusco has harder climbing which is not easy on the calves and might strain Matt's leg alot. Bumps at Ajusco are less, but on the descent we will go faster and that will create high-frequency chatter that will be harder even.

There might be a couple parts he might rather walk at Desierto, maybe.

But... if you ask me... I didn't see anything wrong with his leg on our urban ride. A set of shinguards and he'll be ready to go.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> But... if you ask me... I didn't see anything wrong with his leg on our urban ride. A set of shinguards and he'll be ready to go.


That's how I feel. Don't worry too much about me on where we go. I'll probably have to be a little careful no matter where it is. As long as you guys don't mind waiting a couple of minutes for me to catch up. Still need to get the all-clear from my orthopaedic consultant (otherwise known as my brother-in-law). He's a specialist in sports injuries so I'll have to go with his word. If he says not to ride, I can still come and ride the parking lot and make sure the beers stay cold!

Matt


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi guys! We're only a week away, who can come?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I can.

I've got the all clear to ride from my doctor, and Santa came early this year - see the Turner forum. Don't know if I'll be able to get it built in time though.

Matt


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I can.
> 
> I've got the all clear to ride from my doctor, and Santa came early this year - see the Turner forum. Don't know if I'll be able to get it built in time though.
> 
> Matt


I was wondering about that, what color did you get?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*So Desierto will be?*

At what time? Saturday? Where would we gather? Though it's somewhat close to home I've never riden at that place...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I was wondering about that, what color did you get?


12345


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Let's make it sunday, I think it's easier for everybody... besides, we leave time for Matt to finnish building his huffy....

Say at 9:00 on the parking lot?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Let's make it sunday, I think it's easier for everybody... besides, we leave time for Matt to finnish building his huffy....Say at 9:00 on the parking lot?


Yeah, I'm still trying to source a banana seat and some ape-hanger bars. I can't do Saturday morning because I've got my academy.

Also, Ken is buying a bike this weekend, so I'm hoping he can come join us (and drive).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Let's make it sunday, I think it's easier for everybody... besides, we leave time for Matt to finnish building his huffy....
> 
> Say at 9:00 on the parking lot?


Anyone can give me a ride (not a bike, obviously)???

I live up north the city and I have no gas guzzler..... I can use the Metro on Sunday so I can get close to some station you guys would fit better.

Thanks in advance.

PLease take into account a Mexico Gathering without me would be kinda tasteless....


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Sunday is fine, I would be thankfull also for a lift...*

I live near Observatorio/Constituyentes, if you guys are full no problem I still can find my way there! I would suppose that you are refering to the parking lot in front of the monastery?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

treadheadted said:


> I have a great idea. Why don't we all migrate there illegally? We could take menial jobs and cram about 50 to a house. We could force the local state we decide to settle in to make all of their official government forms be printed in English. We could start up English radio, television and newspapers. Best of all though? We could piss on the sidewalk wherever we pleased as long as the policia didn't see us do it.


Like the Nike ad says... Just Do It!!!! 

Edit... BTW... In Mexico there's already english tv, radio and papers... and some gringos pissing on the streets. Heck! Some even puke on the streets or even take dumps!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

treadheadted said:


> Maybe they'll resurrect Cantiflas to be governor


The only difference between Cantinflas and Arnold is the surname....


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

treadheadted said:


> I forgot to add that we could tax the health system to death as well.


poor white folks already tax the health system in the US, more then poor migrant(legal or not) latinos. this is based on the experience of friends/family who work in social services(i.e. eligibility, medical/care, food stamps, GA, etc). but if you're poor, you're poor regardless of heritage.

anyway, off my soapbox. don't want to hijack a cool thread. i can't tell if you're serious/sarcastic or what. just tired of hearing uneducated people spew about stuff they don't know anything about except for perpetuating myths that were told to them.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

treadheadted said:


> I forgot to add that we could tax the health system to death as well. Maybe they'll resurrect Cantiflas to be governor. Add a few billboards that indicate the opposite of the one below and we can call it home.


we could tax the health system to death? it is dead already


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Yeah, I'm still trying to source a banana seat and some ape-hanger bars. I can't do Saturday morning because I've got my academy.
> 
> Also, Ken is buying a bike this weekend, so I'm hoping he can come join us (and drive).


Also remember to put the sound system and 'Virgen de Guadalupe' decal.


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*Treadheadted.*



treadheadted said:


> I forgot to add that we could tax the health system to death as well. Maybe they'll resurrect Cantiflas to be governor. Add a few billboards that indicate the opposite of the one below and we can call it home.


take it to the right forum mang.

why do you ruin a thread about riding with your rants?

(your from Socal too? Do you know where our cities name came from? geez)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

So, let's make 9:00 am in the parking lot of the Convento in Desierto de los Leones. I don't now about a car ride for Arivas, since he's out of my way. But let's just post who's going and who has a car, and we can go from there. Any friends out of mtbr that can come would be welcomed


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

*None*

None of the propossed palces fits for me, but good luck.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Where do you live?


Cd. Juarez if I my memory serves well....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rimugu said:


> None of the propossed palces fits for me, but good luck.


Where do you live?


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

*Sip*



Warp2003 said:


> Cd. Juarez if I my memory serves well....


Your memory serves you well.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rimugu said:


> Your memory serves you well.


Well, you can always take a plane/bus  j/k, sorry, maybe in the future we can arrange a place more accesible for everyone, or with a special thing. Maybe a 2 day biking/camping trip...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Well, you can always take a plane/bus  j/k, sorry, maybe in the future we can arrange a place more accesible for everyone, or with a special thing. Maybe a 2 day biking/camping trip...


Or we can join to the Chupacabras 100... as a TEAM RELAY!!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Or we can join to the Chupacabras 100... as a TEAM RELAY!!!!


Ok, you'll do the climbs and I'll do the downhills sections 

Well, actually it's not a bad idea, let's see what's our condition for next year's Chupacabras.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

treadheadted said:


> This is the right forum because it's been obvious for a long time that true passion for mountain biking was taken out of this forum by work-diversion idiots. I'm just being a lemming like the rest.
> 
> As far as where Los Angeles' name came from, you need to re-check your history books, pal. It was claimed and named by a Spaniard, not Mexicans:
> 
> ...


Kinda right....

Spaniards arrived in the 1520's... but never settled there until the late 1700's. So California was founded by spaniards, who if my memory serves well speak spanish.

Then in 1821, the Spanish Kingdom recognized the Republic of Mexico... which included not only California but also Arizona, Utah, New Mexico, Nevada, Utah and Texas.

There were not a significant number of english speakers until 1830 and on.

The rest is pretty much history.

BTW.... I just got my American Visa. No plans on dish washing or gardening for me, though. Neither plans to live in the US, I'm more attracted to Canada. Neither plans to get close to California. I might visit Kansas though.

I'd rahter like to get another trip to spain. Madrid is so cool !!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys! we're almost on the finish line here.

Even if the poll results were different, I think that Desierto de los Leones is going to be the site for the gathering. Please confirm who's going.

The idea is to met at the Convento parking lot (the one that's on the top) at 9:00 am and then let's see where we can get. Friends of anyone are wellcome, let's make this an 'easy' ride.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey guys! we're almost on the finish line here.
> 
> Even if the poll results were different, I think that Desierto de los Leones is going to be the site for the gathering. Please confirm who's going.
> 
> The idea is to met at the Convento parking lot (the one that's on the top) at 9:00 am and then let's see where we can get. Friends of anyone are wellcome, let's make this an 'easy' ride.


So far, I guess Tigerdog, Arivas, you and me are confirmed. ElMadaleno... are you joining??

Arivas and I still have to figure out a way to get there, though.

Edit... Horacio is not coming so I'll have to figure out how to get there (as Arivas and prolly Tigerdog).


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> So far, I guess Tigerdog, Arivas, you and me are confirmed. ElMadaleno... are you joining??
> 
> Arivas and I still have to figure out a way to get there, though.
> 
> I'm inviting Horacio with me, but so far I haven't had any answer.


If I was sure I'll get my car from the agency I may offer you a ride, but they still are holding the car.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> If I was sure I'll get my car from the agency I may offer you a ride, but they still are holding the car.


No prob... I'll get in touch with Arivas to see how to get there.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> No prob... I'll get in touch with Arivas to see how to get there.


I've just talked with the car agency, I really think I won't have my car for that day


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I've just talked with the car agency, I really think I won't have my car for that day


You can pedal up there, con't you?? I mean, you live relatively close I think.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> You can pedal up there, con't you?? I mean, you live relatively close I think.


Oh, I can get there, I got a borrowed car, but I just don't want to risk any scratches since it isn't mine. I hope I don't sound selfish. Anyway, tommorrow the agency is supposed to give me an update on a delivery date. But you know how things are like over. Supposedly today they should get the direction of the car (I don't know what piece is that), and they take like half a day to install it. So, theoretically, the piece 'could' arrive today, they could install it tommorrow, and I could pick the car on saturday, but it's like a coin toss.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Oh, I can get there, I got a borrowed car, but I just don't want to risk any scratches since it isn't mine. I hope I don't sound selfish. Anyway, tommorrow the agency is supposed to give me an update on a delivery date. But you know how things are like over. Supposedly today they should get the direction of the car (I don't know what piece is that), and they take like half a day to install it. So, theoretically, the piece 'could' arrive today, they could install it tommorrow, and I could pick the car on saturday, but it's like a coin toss.


You mean they will change the power steering??? You'll be without a car until hopefully next wednesday. Good to know you could get a borrowed car! And good to know you're still alive if they had to change the steering!

Did you get my PM??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

treadheadted said:


> No, I was spot-on for the twist in topic because junior's weak jab referred to the origin of the name Los Angeles and I stated the historical fact of the matter. Your other history lessons about Spain in North America had little to no bearing on where the name Los Angeles came from.


Ok.. you're right. And everything coming out of your mouth is right. Your point of view is the only one that matters. The sun moves when you say and stops when you're not in the mood for it to move. 

Go out and shoot inmigrants, grab your shotgun and blow'em to hell, nuke the entire area, nuke the middle east, nuke Mexico. Go out with your KKK friends or your brothas or nazi friends or whatever-racial-racist-group-other-than-latin you're and burn some Frijolero brownies spreading gasoline on them.

You know what?? Is for people like you that many in many countries americans are considered arrogant and insulting.

You behaviour (and mine probably) only confirms that there are idiots everywhere in the world.

If it weren't for my ****** friends... I would share those hate-US-feelings some other people in the world do.

If you wanted to troll, you freking got it.... I'm freaking mad.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> You mean they will change the power steering??? You'll be without a car until hopefully next wednesday. Good to know you could get a borrowed car! And good to know you're still alive if they had to change the steering!
> 
> Did you get my PM??


Yep, I did receive your pm, so, what does everybody says? Should we move the ride to next weekend? Avivas, would that make it easier for you? What about El Madaleno? He hasn't shown up saying aye or nay.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I also received the PM, as I explained to warp my intention is to arive via taxi or by "micro". My only inconvenient would be where to put the bag in wich I move my bike. Next week I'm not going to be in Mexico, so if the date is moved just let me know! I've already given my tel. numbers to Mr. Warp in case you need to contact me.

Antonio Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

treadheadted said:


> Maybe you should go see a psychiatrist? Your anger and allegations of racism seem to be going way overboard here, chum. Zippy stated I wasn't aware of the history of the origin of Los Angeles and I stated the fact of the matter. You stuck your nose into that pile of poo, obviously got a snootful and didn't like the flavor. As far as my reverse-immigration notion goes, until you have been overtaxed to support other countries and illegal immigration into your own, you should probably keep that piehole shut.


The voices in my head tell me to agree with you. My psychiatrist tells me to do it too. Sorry I was short on meds, fella'.

We have our own problems with inmigrants.... believe it or not. Much worst than our health system, government forms and signs on the streets. I just try not to bring it onto a bike forum, unlike some other people. From this forum I can do very little and attacking to persons from those ethnies is not even close to a solution neither an escape from my frustations.

If you have no biking stuff to discuss, search for a forum proper to that... I promess not to go there where you go.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

treadheadted said:


> How does his all relate to mountain biking? If I didn't have to pay so much money in taxes, I could afford to travel to Mexico to ride with you all.


Hey Nuge! I don't know if your original post was a joke or not, but now this definitely isn't funny. Your attempt to link your little rant to mountain biking is incredibly tenuous. I see in your id that you're from California. We could get into a big debate about that state's economy and illegal immigrants. This isn't the place. Go to your bow-hunting forum, xenophobics anonymous or even the political forum on this site. I don't care where. Just not here. Congratulations, you are the first person to make it to my ignore list.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi all,

I just find out you have a small Mexican group here, and started catching up with your postings. Nice te meet you all . About the Mexican gathering, if you don't mind adding one more to your group, when are you planning to have it? 

In case it is this sunday (December 3th) I don't think I make it this weekend (car problems as well), next weekend i could make it though. Anyways, hope to ride with you some time, have a good one!!!

Cheers,

D.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just find out you have a small Mexican group here, and started catching up with your postings. Nice te meet you all . About the Mexican gathering, if you don't mind adding one more to your group, when are you planning to have it?
> 
> ...


Consider yourself invited and welcome!!!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll se if I can go, though maybe I would "sobrar", since all of you guys are about 30 and Im 15. I can't take my friend cause he can't go tomorrow and his fork is being repaired.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Keep me up with info in future gatherings!*

Well, even though this one didn't worked out...! Hope next time things smoothly! Anyways hope to met you all in the near future.

Antonio Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I'll se if I can go, though maybe I would "sobrar", since all of you guys are about 30 and Im 15. I can't take my friend cause he can't go tomorrow and his fork is being repaired.


Stay tuned... This time all went belly up, but we'll join in sometime soon.

545... if you can ride, you do not "sobras". You're maybe in better shape than we do.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I'll se if I can go, though maybe I would "sobrar", since all of you guys are about 30 and Im 15. I can't take my friend cause he can't go tomorrow and his fork is being repaired.


You'll company would be welcome anytime, 545, we really don't care about your age. Probably that means you can get our b... kicked, but we don't really mind. We'll keep you posted on future rides.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

treadheadted said:


> If I didn't have to pay so much money in taxes, I could afford to travel to Mexico to ride with you all.


i doubt you're invited. and hey, you're not the only one paying taxes in the US.

and incase, you didn't know, latinos(legal or not) are less likely to access health and social services then any other ethnic group in the US. so if they aren't accessing services, then i wonder who is and using up your tax dollars?  oh yeah, white folks can be poor too and are more likely to access services - and there are definitely a lot more of them then anyone else. besides, most of your and my tax dollars aren't even going to those services anyway. they're all going to viet-raq.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

treadheadted said:


> Another typical bleating heart far left liberal response from NorCal.


you say that as if it's a bad thing.



treadheadted said:


> How predictable, especially dragging race into it.


i didn't bring race into it, you did. or have you already forgotten your racist posts that started your troll in this thread.



treadheadted said:


> Do you think for one minute that any other state is impacted on the same level as California as far as illegal immigration is concerned?


You obviously can't think for more then a minute, if you haven't realized that many other states are impacted by immigration on a similar level as California relative to their size.



treadheadted said:


> As far as my being invited or not, they posted it on an open forum and if I had wanted to show up there is nothing they could do about it. If they don't want just anyone to show up, then they should keep it private.


just because you show up still does not make you invited.

anyway ted, you are just another typical, out of touch with whats really around him spewer. i don't know if you're upset because you're a tweaker, unemployed, lost out on a job with someone with darker skin or what but it's time for you to, in the best Dave Chapelle way - Shut The F#(k Up ted. and don't assume what my political bent is - it doesn't seem like you're good at that either.

i'm finished here. time to move on. I hope the ride's good.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

treadheadted said:
 

> As far as my being invited or not, they posted it on an open forum and if I had wanted to show up there is nothing they could do about it. If they don't want just anyone to show up, then they should keep it private.


 That is because d1cks of your caliber don't frequent this site so much


----------

